# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > वजन घटाना >  नारियल तेल भी कर सकता है मदद वजन कम करने में ...

## Krishna

कैसे नारियल तेल भी कर सकता है मदद वजन कम करने में ... 

जानेंगे इस पोस्ट में ..

----------


## Krishna

अगर आप मोटापे से परेशान है और वजन कम करने के लिए सही नुस्*खे की तलाश में हैं तो एक नजर जरा अपने खाना बनाने वाले तेल पर भी डालें, कहीं वही आपके मोटापे का कारण तो नहीं। मोटापे से बचना है तो, कच्चे नारियल का तेल अपनाएं। आम तेल में बनने वाले खाने में काफी फैट होता है जो शरीर पर जमा होकर मोटापा बढ़ाता है लेकिन नारियल के तेल में बने खाने में फैट बिल्कुल नहीं होता और यह आपके बढ़ते वजन को नियंत्रित करता है। नारियल का तेल हर घर में आसानी से उपलब्ध होता है। नारियल तेल में बना खाना काफी स्वादिष्ट भी होता है और इससे वजन बढ़ने की समस्या भी नहीं होती है। शोधों में भी यह बात सामने आ चुकी है कि नारियल के तेल की खास प्रवृत्ति के चलते यह शरीर में जमा नहीं होता, बल्कि ऊर्जा देने के काम आता है।

----------


## Krishna

*कैसे कम होता है मोटापा*अगर आप नियमित रुप से और सही तरीके से कच्चे नारियल तेल का प्रयोग करें तो एक महीने के अंदर 4 से 6 पाउंड यानि पौने 3 किलो तक वजन कम किया जा सकता है। नारियल का तेल शरीर के अंदर जाते ही कोशिकाओं को पोषित करना शुरू कर देता है। इससे फैट तुरंत एनर्जी में बदल जाता है और शरीर में इकट्ठा नहीं हो पाता। आप दिनभर में जो भी चीजें खाते हैं, उनमें खराब फैट भी होते हैं। ये फैट शरीर में जमा हो जाते हैं, जिससे मोटापा बढ़ने लगता है। कच्चे नारियल तेल में पाया जाने वाला ट्राइग्लिसराइड नाम का फैट हमारे भोजन में पाए जाने वाले दूसरे फैट से काफी बेहतर होता है। जब हम कच्चे नारियल तेल में बना खाना खाते हैं तो यह सीधे लिवर में पहुंचकर कोशिकाओं में फैल जाता है और फैट कणों को अपनी ओर खींच लेता है। कोशिकाओं में जाकर ये फैट कण तुरंत एनर्जी में बदल जाते हैं।

----------


## Krishna

एनर्जी बढ़ाता है नारियल तेल

नारियल का तेल पचने में आसान होता है, क्योंकि इसमें कम फैटी एसिड पाया जाता है। नारियल का तेल मध्यम श्रृंखला ट्राइग्लिसराइड लोरिक एसिड से बना होता है, यह एक आवश्*यक फैटी एसिड है। नारियल तेल में पाया जाने वाला ट्राइग्लिसराइड, शरीर के मेटाबॉलिज्म को बढ़ाता है जो कि फैटी एसिड को ऊर्जा में बदल देता है। हर दिन अपने आहार के लिए नारियल तेल के दो से तीन बड़े चम्*मच को शामिल करें।

----------


## Krishna

*भूख को कंट्रोल करें*नारियल तेल से बना खाना खाने पर आपको जल्दी-जल्दी भूख लगने कि शिकायत दूर हो जाएगी। इसमें कार्बोहाइड्रेट होता है और कैलोरी अधिक होती हैं, जो भूख को कंट्रोल और भोजन के प्रति लालसा को दूर करने में सहायक होता हैं। अपने दैनिक आहार में नारियल तेल की 2-3 सर्विेंग लेने से एक सप्*ताह के अंदर बार-बार स्*नैक्*स की आदत को छोड़ा जा सकता है।

----------


## Krishna

*जी से फैट को जलाता है नारियल तेल*अगर आपका लक्ष्*य दैनिक रूप से ली जाने वाले कैलोरी को कम करने का है, तो नारियल का तेल आपके लिए बहुत फायदेमंद हो सकता है। नारियल के तेल का नियमित रूप से सेवन स्*वास्*थ्*य के प्रति समझौता किये बिना चयापचय प्रणाली को दुरुस्*त रख कैलोरी को जलाता है। इस प्रक्रिया के माध्*यम से, शरीर भोजन को हजम और पोषक तत्*वों को अवशोषित करने, भूख को विनियमित करने और पाचन में सुधार करने में मदद करता है।

----------


## Krishna

*
हार्मोन संतुलित करें नारियल तेल*हार्मोन असंतुलन वाले लोगों में वजन की समस्*या सबसे अधिक देखी जा सकती है। नारियल तेल में बना खाना खाने से ब्लड शुगर नियंत्रित रहता है। कैंडिडा, एक तरह का यीस्ट है, जो शरीर का वजन बढ़ाता है, लेकिन नारियल तेल के सेवन से इसे कंट्रोल किया जा सकता है। अगर आपको अपना वजन कम करना है, तो रोज इसमें बना खाना खाने के साथ एक चम्मच नारियल तेल को गरम पानी में मिलाकर एक्सरसाइज करने से पहले पिएं। 

इस प्रकार हम कह सकते हैं कि नारियल का तेल वजन घटाने के प्रयास में रंग भरने के लिए आपके सिस्*टम में मामूली असंतुलन को सही करने की क्षमता रखता है।

----------

